# Grizzly G1066 drum sander dust collection



## Bernie_72 (Aug 9, 2020)

I found a nice deal on Craigslist on used Grizzly G1066 drum sander and picked it up this weekend. The unit is fairly old (purchased in 2001) but is in very good shape. I changed out the plug this afternoon and ran a few pieces of cherry through it that I glued up yesterday.

After figuring out how much I can take off in a single pass the sander ran smoothly and cleaned up both sides of these pieces nicely. The only complaint I have after the first run is that the dust collection is not very good. I had piles of dust sitting on top of the boards as they exited the sander. 

The PVC piping that the previous owner setup isn't ideal with a single 4" line feeding two 4" ports through a T and a 90 degree connection. I'll replace that with a 6" feed splitting to two 4" ducts using a Y connection. 

I know this 5HP 24" drum sander equipment design has been out there forever and is sold by many different manufactures. I was wondering if anyone on this forum has experience with them and would recommend a different change to the dust collection setup?

Thanks!


----------



## Bernie_72 (Aug 9, 2020)

I saw John's post about unanswered questions. I hoping for an answer but not expecting to get one since this is a machine specific question for an old piece of equipment that not many people own. I did find an old article on-line where someone added a PCV pipe between the two drums to blow air down onto the boards to get more dust air born so the dust collector could collect it better:

Dust Blower for Grizzly Drum Sander

The guy that wrote this article had contact information on his web site so I emailed him and he responded within a few hours and gave me his updated plan. I haven't built it out yet but this modification seems to do the trick.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

Bernie_72 said:


> I found a nice deal on Craigslist on used Grizzly G1066 drum sander and picked it up this weekend. The unit is fairly old (purchased in 2001) but is in very good shape. I changed out the plug this afternoon and ran a few pieces of cherry through it that I glued up yesterday.
> 
> After figuring out how much I can take off in a single pass the sander ran smoothly and cleaned up both sides of these pieces nicely. The only complaint I have after the first run is that the dust collection is not very good. I had piles of dust sitting on top of the boards as they exited the sander.
> 
> ...


I also have a 24" dual drum sander by General Internation Industries, BUT I have the same "owner invented" dual 4" dust ports with a "T" and a short 4 ft flex hose right to my Jet 1100, 1 1/2HP cannister dust collector. I have the same problem with "bypass" dust laying on the belt or on top of the out feed workpiece. A shop vac may have enough local suction to get it, I donno? A rubber flap that seals off the outfeed may work and that's what I use on my Foley Belsaw 13" planer. It gets pushed out of the way by the pice exiting the rear, but seals pretty well. It's 3/16" or 1/8" rubber from a mud flap. Worth a try first because it will be less work and you may need it regardless!


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

Bernie, we had that sander in our shop for years until we got the wide belt. when running glue ups through it, angle the boards on the first pass, or the glue line (harder than wood) will remove the grit in one spot on the sander drum, and you will get lines in the next board you run through. 

you have two 4" ports going into one 4" port... we had the two 4" dust ports goint into a 6" wye connected to a 4000 cfm dust collector, and it did fine. i don't think the sawdust is hurting the sanding quality, just the mess. i think the cfm requirement was 400 cfm (4" = 390cfm), but i would still step up into a bigger wye if you have the capacity.


----------



## Bernie_72 (Aug 9, 2020)

woodnthings said:


> I also have a 24" dual drum sander by General Internation Industries, BUT I have the same "owner invented" dual 4" dust ports with a "T" and a short 4 ft flex hose right to my Jet 1100, 1 1/2HP cannister dust collector. I have the same problem with "bypass" dust laying on the belt or on top of the out feed workpiece. A shop vac may have enough local suction to get it, I donno? A rubber flap that seals off the outfeed may work and that's what I use on my Foley Belsaw 13" planer. It gets pushed out of the way by the pice exiting the rear, but seals pretty well. It's 3/16" or 1/8" rubber from a mud flap. Worth a try first because it will be less work and you may need it regardless!


Very interesting idea on adding a rubber flap on the outfeed side. I'll give that a shot!


----------



## Bernie_72 (Aug 9, 2020)

TimPa said:


> Bernie, we had that sander in our shop for years until we got the wide belt. when running glue ups through it, angle the boards on the first pass, or the glue line (harder than wood) will remove the grit in one spot on the sander drum, and you will get lines in the next board you run through.
> 
> you have two 4" ports going into one 4" port... we had the two 4" dust ports goint into a 6" wye connected to a 4000 cfm dust collector, and it did fine. i don't think the sawdust is hurting the sanding quality, just the mess. i think the cfm requirement was 400 cfm (4" = 390cfm), but i would still step up into a bigger wye if you have the capacity.


I have the parts in hand to modify this to two 4" ports connecting to a single 6" duct with a Y fitting. I think when I add that it will help considerably even with my 1100 CFM dust collector. If it doesn't get enough of the dust out I'll add that PVC blower pipe. It doesn't look like a difficult build and I have an old dust vac that could be used for the blower. 

Thanks for the tip on sending the glue-ups through at an angle first. That's a pretty simple suggestion that I probably wouldn't have thought of.


----------



## Bob Bengal (Jan 2, 2021)

@Bernie_72 what is the white Arvey machine in the background of your photo? Look at my avatar, I'm curious lol.


----------



## Bernie_72 (Aug 9, 2020)

Bob Bengal said:


> @Bernie_72 what is the white Arvey machine in the background of your photo? Look at my avatar, I'm curious lol.


That's my dust collector. It's a Harvey Gyro Air G-700. I use the Harvey for my large tools and I have a small 1 HP grizzly unit that I use for my miter saw and drill press that automated through a little iVac switch.

Harvey dropped the price by $800 just after Christmas so I picked one up after a forum member purchased my old Grizzly cyclone unit. So far I really like it. The machine is very quiet and absolutely no dust escapes this thing. The only thing I don't like so far is the slow startup time. It has a variable frequency motor that can be set at several different speeds. When I spool this unit up to it's maximum CFM it takes about 22 seconds.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

bernie, most vfd's are programmable, maybe your is. if so i think you can modify that to spin up faster... you want the programming manual first.


----------

